# LGB and Lionel G Scale Collection



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been asked to help a friend sell off his substantial G scale train merchandise. I was wondering if anyone can help me connect to the right people who might be interested in these kinds of things. Most are brand new in the box(those that aren't were used very little and still in box) and consists of engines, cars, track/switches and a few structures (not in boxes, built). About $15,000 worth of stuff when bought in late '80s early 90's.I have no idea if value has gone up, down or if it needs to be sold individually or as a lot. We have a fairly complete list of items and some pictures available. Thanks in advance for any comments. Dan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There is a company called Trainz that buys & sells that I have used. They are at www.trainz.com.


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*THANK YOU!*



Gramps said:


> There is a company called Trainz that buys & sells that I have used. They are at www.trainz.com.


Thank you, I just sent them an email. Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

I just sold my LGB trains to Trainz. It was a slow but easy transaction and I'm happy with what I got for them. You could sell them individually on eBay and probably get more for them.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

We are building a garden railroad in our town park. Our group, Boothe Memorial Railway Society, is an all volunteer 501(c) (3).

If your friend wants to donate anything, we would be happy to take it. We are in need of the long LGB track.


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*I will pass it on to him.*

Who knows? I will pass it on.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you.

www.bmrailways.com


----------

